# what was he thinking???



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is why I love bow hunting.

Had just finished still hunting a piece of creek bottom and walked into the ankle high CRP up top . As I traveled about 25 yards from the edge of the trees I happened to notice a buck in the CRP 150 yards in front of me, and about the same time he saw me. I stopped dead and stood there waiting for the buck to hop into the trees and down into the creek bottom. Instead he stood for a couple minutes then proceeded at a trot straight for me. when he got into a low spot I dropped to my knee, nocked an arrow and waited. He popped up about 20 yards out and stopped dead when he saw me. Unfortunatley there was no shot before he did a 180 and trotted off into the trees. He didn't appear too alarmed as I watched him double back below me through the trees at a steady walk for about 200 yards untill he disapeared. I don't know what he thought I was but it sure got my heart pumping. Moral... stay alert and always expect the unexpected.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sweet! Should have been at full draw! Who knows! I have been crawling on all fours in low light and had a buck run right at me. I think he thought I was a doe!

I am guessing he was just trying to figure out what you were. They are curious animals when they aren't alarmed!

Was he a shooter?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

He was probably a 16" 3x4 with pretty good height. Considering I had to skip last year due to shoulder surgery and was just able to start hunting 2 weeks ago ( with bow set down to 40#) due to problems with the other shoulder he was , if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats what it is all about!

I had a very similar happening the Tuesday before rifle. I was sitting on a fence corner with Corn at the two angles right and left and a bean field right infront of me. A nice buck had been crossing the bean field right there. Well I see a deer come out, Didn't draw as I coulden't see his rack..... SHOULD HAVE he stopped at 20 yards looking right at me. This is when I realized he was the nice buck. Well to late to draw now! He spooked off, ran in a circle and came right back..... Walking right at me nose up trying to figure out what I was. Again coulden't draw or get a shot.

Got the blood going! I think it was very similar to yours, where he saw something but had no idea what it was!

Speed goats do this all the time!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ohh and congrats on getting back out! Starting off still hunting! Atta boy! Nothing better IMO!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks.

I have not hunted a stand for 6 or 7 years now. Stricktly still hunting, and I get as many if not more opportunities than I ever did in the stand with 10 times the rush. My biggest problem is deer get TOO close.

Actually everybody tried to get me to hunt with a crossbow last year and this year but I could not bring myself to do it. First because it's just not the same in my mind and second cause stillhunting with a crossbow would be a major PITA. Especially in my favorite spots.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Great story, that's what huntings all about...


----------

